# Mid-atlantic Outbackers Rise!!!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Balki, Sensai, Faulkner RVers, CCAuthor, JGerni, and any other Southern MD, VA and NC Outbackers. action

In November we kind of got this thing started, Thank you Balki, however it has dwindled quickly.







I bet we still have time to get something together though.

All that are interested please let's get this thread going with some ideas! (







) I think we should attempt the Williamsburg area since it has quite a variety for everyone and the kind folks of Faulkner RVers give one campground rave reviews.

Let's try to pool our thoughts and make some arrangements by the end of this month.







I'll be happy to set up things with assistance from all of you when needed. After all the crap I've been through since purchasing my Outback, I sure would enjoy getting together with some people that share my same joy of the outdoors and family.









In the immortal words of Larry the Cable Guy, "Let's get'er done!!"









Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi! I am new to the forum and I dont see any other posts about the rally. I live in Newport News and my family and I would love to join everyone. DH is actually on his way home with our new outback 26rs now!









Hopefully everone comes up with dates and a place and we can join. There are only a couple of people we camp with now, so we would loe to see what it is like to do it with a group.

Thanks! 
Sally


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason,
I'm in for just about anything in the Williamsburg area. My favorite is still Riverfront Park, but I'll go with the majority. Let me know if there's anything that I can do to help get things going.

action 
Sally,
Welcome to Outbackers, glad to have another Mid-Atlantic member. I'm from across the river, in Surry County.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Gary! I hope to meet you at the rally if we have one. I'm really looking forward to seeing other Outbackers.









Sally


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm up for some fun. I'll throw a suggestion out there. How about Point Look Out State Park in Southern MD?

Just my 2 cent worth.

Big Iron


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm up for it. I think they also mentioned Chickahomony and beth Page. I have been to both of those, but none in Maryland. How do these things work? Do we do a pole or does one person take care of it all? 
Do a lot of people have kids that do this stuff or is it normally the people with no kids? Also, Is it normally a weekend thing or a full week?
I know lots of questions.








Sally


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone still planning on doing this thing? DH is getting so excited about the new camper, he is already planning several trips! I dont want to end up missing out.
We probably need to do reservations somewhere soon if there are going to be a lot of people.

sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sally,

Sorry for my lack of response to this topic! shy And welcome to Outbackers!!

I checked it for a while after my original posting and no one much was responding so I haven't checked in a while.

I would love to get something done soon!! I think early to mid April would be best. I'm thinking a weekend for our first venture and then maybe move it to a long weekend at some other time.

I can't speak for everyone, but I will certainly have my own children with me at the rally and I think that is generally the idea, a whole family type of experience!!

Big Iron,

When we first started this a few months ago, it was a VA RAlly and then it was decided that we should expand to our bretheren to the north and south. What we had discussed earlier was having the first one here in VA and then alternating states each year. VA this year, MD next year and NC the next year.

I will spend time this weekend searching for campgrounds in VA and take into consideration those mentioned in earlier postings. Unless someone is opposed, I will plan for the weekend of April 1-3. I am running my first 10k the following weekend and then I have a fishing tournament later in April. Would that weekend work.

Please respond!!

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

That is the last weekend of spring break for my kids. We were planning to camp anyway! DH is away, so as long as he didnt mke any plans with the people he is with right now, that should be fine with us. I will let you know sun. or mon. for sure.

Jason- what age are your kids? I have a 3 yo boy, and a 9 yo girl

Let me know what you need me to do to help out.

Sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

What worked for us is just picking a date and place (considering the general location of all the folks who might want to come) and then setting up a reservation. We ended up with about 50 people in 10 or 11 outbacks (depending on how you count) after I just dove in with a site and date and said "we'll be there and if anyone else wants to join, let us know". I guess they wanted to show up - now we are evn having shirts made for the NE Outbackers spring rally...

My two-cents

BBB


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

BBB- thanks! that is probably a good idea! Do you need to reserve several spots yourself and let the campground know what you are doing?

Jason- Do you want to do that? What campgrounds are you still thinking about doing?

Sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

No additional reservations this time of year at that particular park. It didn't take long for folks to jump in and get it going - in fact, I wasn't even the first to get a reservation, another ambitious Outbacker beat me to it.

The campground will know what hit them when we get there! 50 or so Outbackers should make a splash!

BBB

Here is a link to our shirt design. If you want me to take a cut at a mid-Atlantic design, let me know. Jolly has his very own shirt design.


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

BBB- Those are both great!! I think if I get into this stuff as much as I think I will I will have to order some for my crowd!

sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

BBB,

Thanks for the helpful info!!! T-Shirts are cool!!(why do I now feel like Beavis and Butthead?)

Sally,

My kids are 6 year old son, 9 year old girl! Great just what I need two 9 year old girls telling me what is best!!









I think I will follow suit with what BBB has said and pick a campground and make a couple of calls tomorrow (I"m off anyway!







) and set something up!

Hopefully, folks can/will show up!

I just told my wife about the trip yesterday. She was grateful to hear about it now rather than say, March 30! shy I do love my wife, God bless her!!

I will post tomorrow or Tuesday the campground and supporting information.

Thanks Sally for your interest and getting my butt back in gear!!

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Everyone -

Count us in! We prefer camping close to the Tidewater area, but can be flexible. Williamsburg, Richmond, Etc sounds great! My 3 y.o. daughter is asking me every day when we are going camping..... I'm happy to help out with reservations, T-Shirts, etc. I also have a little BBQ business that makes real North Carolina BBQ, so we could even coordinate a pot luck meal.
Looking forward to seeing everyone in April, lets pick the place.


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Samvalaw- I'm glad to hear someone else is interested! The BBQ sounds great!







I'm not really sure of how we would put together a potluck, not knowing how many people will be there, but I am game for just about anything!

Jason- When you do the reservation will you make sure that there are a lot of open sites? 
My DH used to do that to me also(wait til last minute to tel me plans). We now use a calendar and write everything on it. It has really helped out a lot.
I guess I need to start getting my butt in gear with my camper, huh?

Sally


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I apologize for not staying up with this since we kicked it off last November or so. I hav ebeen busy and hate to say have put my Outback up for sale. We recently purchased a new 5th wheel, and unfortunately, it is not an Outback. So, I guess I will have to waive off the rally, but everyone have fun and thanks to the folks who got this thread energized again.

Maybe we will pull the Outback down if we have not sold it yet and stay the weekend anyway....if we sell it, we will stay at the other end of the park and maybe come by and say hello..

"outbackers rule"...and us new Jayco owners as well...


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Balki,

I don't know how everyone else feels, but I still think if your willing come and join us. (at the other end of the park LOL)
Maybe we can convince you to buy another Outback! LOL

Jason,

I talked to DH, we will definetly be there. He is out of town for work right now, so we will get the reservations made in the next day or two.

sally


----------

